# Palmy boys go south for another beating



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Headed south after a call from the wave whisperer Ant,about 7 of the fellas launched and some had a morning swim for good luck ,I did say I had some sort of luck ......anyway Justin was first up with a Spanish and dropped at yak side then the Ant showed us how to do a Eskimo roll on a double hook up ,soon after My bro got a good run ,there were more hits and bust offs than we would like to remember but I'll let the rest of the lads fill in the gap ,I had one more bust off on my big stick so fish one me donut dust,anyway here is the vid


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

G


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

cjbfisher said:


> Nice vid Clive. Sounds like those dolphins were talking about you. "Look at this ugly safa bastard. He'll catch nuthin".
> There was some serious bend in that noodle stick when that fish hit. I was waiting for it to go bang.


Would have been a classic ,but Dougie builds a good stick, it nearly came out the rod holder though with no lanyard .......more Reef sponsorship


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Wish I was there SAFA.....as always the east coast boys are having fun again


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Double post???
ill use I anyway

safa I particularly like you including the baits caught on the bottom....dont see thst too often ...well done mate....I realistic video for the troops to see the gods of the forum sometimes come back down to earth...


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

indiedog said:


> A step up again in video quality Clive, the underwater stuff is excellent. What a bugger you can't get the image in real time! Would help target the fish for sure. How was the current there? I remember when we went out it was very quick.


Yip Brad it can pump there but yesterday was a breeze great condition ,but just a heads up for those that may go there beware of the massive breaks on the bommie at low tide and I've been there when the current is running its a tough paddle for sure.


----------



## systemtester (May 11, 2013)

Nice vid mate. Not long now and we'll be getting GoPro Strike shots...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Beautiful vid.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say it was a top paddle guys and i enjoyed us all paddling out together (safa style) Ant had some serious balls taking on those sets. Even the white water seriously rocked my Pro fisha, lucky i was able to get some speed up to get over it. As for me, well another donut for me and i wasn't really feeling the mojo to be honest, but i did get one solid run that bit up my skirt really bad, so i reckon hoo or spanish. I went for a long paddle offshore (10km east of fingal) and since i am only going once a week now days, it was good to get some miles up, even though all the action was in closer. The big news was *King Ant who caught and released a 15kg+ spanish and is so modest he didn't even bother taking a pic or keeping the fish for glory*. Something we could all learn from, including yours truly. These days i am happy with one good fish and am trying to learn from the great example set by others like Ant. This year i have released more fish than ever and it is a good feeling. Having said that i would have sunk the gaff in, if i had caught it. For the first time this year i had to take fish out the the freezer last night for the big family get together today. :shock: 
Top vid Clive and like you said there was a few bombs out there for sure and also at fidos and Nine mile reef they were breaking every now and then( would sort you out big time for sure if you were in the wrong spot at the wrong time).


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2014)

Nice vid mate , sounds like a bit of fun ,

wonder if others have any knowledge on this?

JonoSS prob have a fair idea


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice one Clive, Good on you Ant.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to say it was a top paddle guys and i enjoyed us all paddling out together (safa style) Ant had some serious balls taking on those sets. Even the white water seriously rocked my Pro fisha, lucky i was able to get some speed up to get over it. As for me, well another donut for me and i wasn't really feeling the mojo to be honest, but i did get one solid run that bit up my skirt really bad, so i reckon hoo or spanish. I went for a long paddle offshore (10km east of fingal) and since i am only going once a week now days, it was good to get some miles up, even though all the action was in closer. The big news was *King Ant who caught and released a 15kg+ spanish and is so modest he didn't even bother taking a pic or keeping the fish for glory*. Something we could all learn from, including yours truly. These days i am happy with one good fish and am trying to learn from the great example set by others like Ant. This year i have released more fish than ever and it is a good feeling. Having said that i would have sunk the gaff in, if i had caught it. For the first time this year i had to take fish out the the freezer last night for the big family get together today. :shock:
> ...


Fair point Salti, i have read that wahoo don't generally last past 10 yrs of age, so many of the big hoo we are sometimes lucky enough to catch would be at the end of their life span, although spanish live longer than that. I think that if the fish is kept in the water and is lively on release without blood loss than its changes would be good. I do worry about the survival rate and would rather stop fishing, rather than have to release a fish that might die any way. Don't get me wrong i am judging anyone else, the extended Carney family eat a lot of fish and i catch and kill plenty for food. But i do admire Ant for giving the fish a fighting chance, especially as it was only just hooked in the corner of the mouth and apparently released well.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> Ja boet,I am telling you swaar,all you get is lank pulls but no action china. You are a lightie looking for a jol with a funny haircut. Ah tune you,you should paddle with Dougie bru for sure.He can wys you how to hook up and get some string pulled.
> lekker filum boet.


Ja oubaas ,Dougie you say? One fish p/a so his done for this year ,getting string pulled is no problem ,holding onto the big dogs well that's another story for you spawn one day if you bag a nana from woopwoop,you will have heaps of stories to tell them about the boys down on the glitter strip.
I'll be willing to tell your lighties about the big dogs from the strip Hoo... Catch the HOOdlums ,they will understand Hoo are big dogs and pups, and tune them about those filums of legends ,poster boys,and of course TWITAB. :lol: 
Maybe heading north this weekend :shock:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Love your work Clive


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

Awesome work fellas! I'll be back down there in a few weeks for a fish (bit south from Fingal)
Vimeo vid is a bit better quality then utube as well by the looks.
I'll give you a call Stu when I'm down there


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Have to agree it was a great morning and good to get out with a top bunch of guys. I was so pumped to hook-up after about 5-10 mins of fishing, the adrenaline was still pumping from the surf entry as it was a bit more challenging than what I had experienced to date and happy to stay upright on my plastic bucket. I was excited to see a Spaniard at the side of my yak and attempted to gaf earlier than usual and he was still very green, managed to get the gaf in but only just so I thought I would tail grab him, well as I picked him out of the water he went nuts and slipped straight out of my hands. He was still hooked but went ballistic and dived underneath the yak and across to my line on the other side, he was now tangled in it, I thought now I was pushing my luck of getting this dog on board and then it happened the fish Gods released him for another day. I don't think I've sworn so much in 30 seconds. I was so pissed with myself for rushing it rather than taking my time and wearing him out. Ah well another lesson learnt the hard way for a green horn. I had my camera on my head with it running thinking it would be a good laugh for everyone to see me balls it up and some proof of the catch but instead all I got was a blue Sky and the occasional rod tip and some dick waving a gaf in the air when he dropped the fish! The fish wasn't a monster by any means probably about 90 cms but fought much harder than a few of the others I've caught. That was it for the rest of the morning no more hits but saw a truck load of fish and bust ups, casted some plastics into them with no luck, I had my one chance and blew it. I would like to be able to say that I released it like Ant did, but honestly I could see him on my dinner plate gutted and cooked way to early. It's a great spot but agree with Safa and Chris the breakers on those bommies could easily smash you up if caught out! Have to thank Safa for sharing his valuable knowledge and experience with a greenhorn, if it wasn't for him I would still be fishing the creeks and rivers which simply doesn't compare to fishing outside! Looking forward to our next little adventure as a group, it's more enjoyable when you can share the experience with a great bunch of guys!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Great footage Safa, loved the take on ya spin setup, sounds like you ou's had a good time.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Good vid Rod!


----------

